# Hunting cabin Purchase



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in the process of purchasing a hunting cabin near the Hiawatha nations Forest. I am satisfied with the quality and upkeep of the cabin but since I have not done this before I thought someone with more experience might give me some tips on purchasing cabins thatI have not considered. It has 30 acres and is surrounded by other smaller privately owned properties but most have no cabins. It is a short distance from Hiawatha and is wooded and does not appear cut over. I would appreciate any thoughts or suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

If the current owner has mineral rights make sure you get them. otherwise you may find a gas well sitting on your property


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

For your protection, get an inspection.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

PappaM said:


> If the current owner has mineral rights make sure you get them. otherwise you may find a gas well sitting on your property


I would never give up mineral rights without a lot of money thrown into the deal. With only 30 acres, the odds are very small that a well would end up on his property.
For sure, something to consider.

L & O


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I would never give up mineral rights without a lot of money thrown into the deal. With only 30 acres, the odds are very small that a well would end up on his property.
> For sure, something to consider.
> 
> L & O


Funny thing is, I bought 20 acres not that long ago and insisted on the mineral rights. six months later, a gas company contacted me and was interested in sinking a well on my property because that's where they found "good" readings in 2010. Personally, I have no interest since I bought the land to hunt and go for peace and quite for vacation.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I bought a log cabin two years ago in spalding. I was definitely have an inspection done as was mentioned. If it's a crawl,space. Check to see how it is blocked. Some old cabins just have cedar logs in the ground for bracing.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

If buying through a real estate office, I would not believe anything they tell me. Hire your own lawyer to do the paperwork. And do have it surveyed. Work a 50-50 deal on the survey with the seller. If they won't survey, back out. Do not go with the realtors lawyers because you are only paying both of them. The realtor gets a kick back.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

inspections are not worth the paper I use after going to the bathroom after a large burrito meal with extra pulled pork in habanero sauce.

Most inspections guys are shady and will do lip service to get the property sold. Be careful!


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

2508speed said:


> If buying through a real estate office, I would not believe anything they tell me. Hire your own lawyer to do the paperwork. And do have it surveyed. Work a 50-50 deal on the survey with the seller. If they won't survey, back out. Do not go with the realtors lawyers because you are only paying both of them. The realtor gets a kick back.





stockrex said:


> inspections are not worth the paper I use after going to the bathroom after a large burrito meal with extra pulled pork in habanero sauce.
> 
> Most inspections guys are shady and will do lip service to get the property sold. Be careful!


I agree with both of these statements, need to do a lot of your own legwork these days on land & real estate purchases.


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

stockrex said:


> inspections are not worth the paper I use after going to the bathroom after a large burrito meal with extra pulled pork in habanero sauce.
> 
> Most inspections guys are shady and will do lip service to get the property sold. Be careful!


The people that complain about poor inspections are typically the ones that think their buying a loaf of bread and shop price rather than experience. if your paying $200.00 for an inspection, expect to get screwed.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

PappaM said:


> The people that complain about poor inspections are typically the ones that think their buying a loaf of bread and shop price rather than experience. if your paying $200.00 for an inspection, expect to get screwed.


not always, it does not matter how experienced the inspector is,
instead of getting an inspection, hire a hvac guy, roofer, well/septic guy and do the rest yourself.
I paid $600 and got nothing, total scam. Ok I take it back, I got a 3 inch binder with nice printed pages full of scat.

it does not matter how much you pay, the inspector knows he has to make the real estate agent happy and he will bend over, look the other way to make sure the deal goes through.

unless you know someone independent of the agents involved who has no conflict of interest, you are better off educating yourself and doing most it.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

stockrex said:


> it does not matter how much you pay, the inspector knows he has to make the real estate agent happy and he will bend over, look the other way to make sure the deal goes through.QUOTE]
> Why would the inspector know who the real estate agent is? Are you saying that the only way to find an inspector is to ask the agent? What about property sales that are by owner and no sales agent is involved??
> 
> I thought that the buyer was entirely in his or her right to hire their own inspector. That inspector has absolutely nothing to do with the sales agent.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

alex-v said:


> stockrex said:
> 
> 
> > it does not matter how much you pay, the inspector knows he has to make the real estate agent happy and he will bend over, look the other way to make sure the deal goes through.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

jimp said:


> alex-v said:
> 
> 
> > stockrex said:
> ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Qualified home inspectors are worth what you pay if you hire a good one. 

My neighbor sold their home. The home inspector found out they had issues with their septic tank. The new owner would have been stuck with the cost of its replacement and removal of the contaminated soils. 

I just closed on a home and ordered an open top septic tank inspection. There was no issues found but I did find out via that inspection that I have a pump out engineered field with floats and high level alarms. The inspection was well worth what I spent on it. The inspection report was 32 pages long and very comprehensive.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Find a mechanical engineer geek! These guys know everything. It's what they live for. Take the M.E. with you on your home tour. They tend to not look at all the new carpet cover ups and look at the plumbing and heating and electrical stuff. While the realtor is trying to fluff you, the M.E. is in the basement looking at the important stuff.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

stockrex said:


> jimp said:
> 
> 
> > alex-v said:
> ...


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

I really appreciate this advice. This information was very helpful. For example given current snow conditions it may not be possible to check the well and septic. So I will wait until weather permits. It is interesting the real estate sales person provided the names of several inspectors. If anyone knows one near Munising or Alger County please let me know. I never considered mineral rights. The well is a point well and probably closed for the winter. These comments have been very helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A well can be tested for volume and water quality.


----------



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you tell me who you used for the inspection?


----------

